# Why can't I lose weight



## ClaireT1 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi everyone. I am a 36 year old T1 mum of a two year old, and have never struggled to lose weight until now. My control is not great and never has been. If I do manage lower blood sugars this makes me extremely hungry all the time. I am a size 16 but wish to be a size 12. Normal diets and exercise do nothing for me I cant even shift a pound. Very low carb diets work a little due to much less insulin requirements but I cannot stay on in for long as I dont like meat or eggs. I am a carb addict. Have any type 1s been in my position and lost weight? Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Jun 13, 2018)

ClaireT1 said:


> Hi everyone. I am a 36 year old T1 mum of a two year old, and have never struggled to lose weight until now. My control is not great and never has been. If I do manage lower blood sugars this makes me extremely hungry all the time. I am a size 16 but wish to be a size 12. Normal diets and exercise do nothing for me I cant even shift a pound. Very low carb diets work a little due to much less insulin requirements but I cannot stay on in for long as I dont like meat or eggs. I am a carb addict. Have any type 1s been in my position and lost weight? Thanks


Hi ClaireT1, welcome to the forum  Unfortunately I think you've probably put your finger on it - if your control is not great and you are using a lot of insulin/eating a lot of carbs then this is a prime candidate for weight gain, and also make it very difficult to shift  

Have you been diagnosed long? What insulin are you using? I'd suggest starting by building up some information about your current situation - start a food diary and note down the amount of carbs in everything you eat and drink for a week or two. You should also note down your pre- and post-meal levels so you can build up a more complete picture of where things currently stand. Once you have done this it should help you to identify areas of potential concern, and also allow you to identify areas where you might make your diet a bit less carby by substituting the carb elemets with low/no carb equivalents - there are lots of examples in out Food and Recipes section, so have a browse  

One thing that really surprised me was when I gave up drinking alcohol - I steadily lost weight without even trying, so if you drink it may be making a contribution to your weight problems, so just mentioning it.

It doesn't mean you have to end up on a highly-restrictive diet that you can't enjoy, you just need to sit down and reassess your diet and find out what things you tolerate well and what you should perhaps exclude or just save for the occasional treat


----------



## ClaireT1 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi thanks for your reply. I will do those things and see if it makes a difference. I was diagnosed age 5, and I use Tresiba and Humalog. I only drink once a month on a night out so don't think that can be an issue really. I have been on a dafne course so I guess I will try to really get my BG under control and eat less carby foods. 
Thanks again


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2018)

ClaireT1 said:


> Hi thanks for your reply. I will do those things and see if it makes a difference. I was diagnosed age 5, and I use Tresiba and Humalog. I only drink once a month on a night out so don't think that can be an issue really. I have been on a dafne course so I guess I will try to really get my BG under control and eat less carby foods.
> Thanks again


Good luck Claire!  Please let us know how you get on!


----------

